# Just received warranty replacement Thunderbolt with 2.3.4, software number 605.9, can I root it?



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

I never thought I'd be asking this question, but am I going to be able to root this thing with 2.3.4, software number 605.9? I've been running Thundershed on my Bolt for a while, but the 4g antenna went to crap so Verizon replaced it. Now that we have newer software versions, i'm having trouble finding the root method to use on my MAC. Revolutionary still isn't available for MAC. Am I screwed? Help please, cuz stock sucks!!!!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep. It's easy. Grab the 2.11.605.3 RUU, flash that in HBOOT, then root however you'd normally would. Can you run Linux in a VM and run Revolutionary that way? Or you could do it the old fun way with ADB.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

There's no Mac options that I've seen. I've seen people mention using 'boot camp' but that requires you to "buy" a copy of Windows, does it not ? I can understand why many don't bother with that method.... jcase/TeamAndIRC had a manual, command-line method but as I recall, recommended people to use revolutionary once it got released (easier for users). It should still work though.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hall said:


> There's no Mac options that I've seen. I've seen people mention using 'boot camp' but that requires you to "buy" a copy of Windows, does it not ? I can understand why many don't bother with that method.... jcase/TeamAndIRC had a manual, command-line method but as I recall, recommended people to use revolutionary once it got released (easier for users). It should still work though.


The only advantage of Revolutionary is it protects the bootloader from being flashed if you were to get an OTA. The old method is fine and not hard at all. But like I said, if you want to use revolutionary, use Linux since it's free. Hell, use a Live USB and you won't even have to install Linux (in a virtual machine or otherwise). I've never owned a Mac and therefore have never used one in a situation where I would have the option of running Linux but I'm sure it's no harder than on a PC. Maybe apple wants to give people a hard time, I don't know.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> ...use Linux since it's free. Hell, use a Live USB and you won't even have to install Linux (in a virtual machine or otherwise).


 Yeah, that's not a bad idea (if it's possible or not, I don't know). You only need to run revolutionary one time, ideally, and a boot CD or USB is an ideal option. Well, wait.... aren't you restricted to the apps that are installed or included on the boot CD or DVD ? I suspect 'adb' isn't one of them !


----------



## drowe (Oct 2, 2011)

hall said:


> Yeah, that's not a bad idea (if it's possible or not, I don't know). You only need to run revolutionary one time, ideally, and a boot CD or USB is an ideal option. Well, wait.... aren't you restricted to the apps that are installed or included on the boot CD or DVD ? I suspect 'adb' isn't one of them !


The live cd loads it into memory and you can add any apps you need to, up to filling your memory. What you can't do, without a bit of work, is save the apps for the next time you start it.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I suspected it stored them on the "RAM" disk it creates or don't some of them actually write to a temp/scratch file on the hard drive too ?

I looked very quickly at Ubuntu's instructions and didn't see a Mac version though.


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> The only advantage of Revolutionary is it protects the bootloader from being flashed if you were to get an OTA. The old method is fine and not hard at all. But like I said, if you want to use revolutionary, use Linux since it's free. Hell, use a Live USB and you won't even have to install Linux (in a virtual machine or otherwise). I've never owned a Mac and therefore have never used one in a situation where I would have the option of running Linux but I'm sure it's no harder than on a PC. Maybe apple wants to give people a hard time, I don't know.


Thanks folks. My mac is actually a hackintosh, so might just load up windows on a separate drive and dual boot. Seems like the best way to me. I think I've got a windows xp disk somewhere....

Either that or do the revert to 605.3 method and go adb. Been w/o root for over 12 hours now, starting to get the shakes.... Lol. Thanks again for the input guys!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

hall said:


> Thanks folks. My mac is actually a hackintosh, so might just load up windows on a separate drive and dual boot. Seems like the best way to me. I think I've got a windows xp disk somewhere....
> 
> Either that or do the revert to 605.3 method and go adb. Been w/o root for over 12 hours now, starting to get the shakes.... Lol. Thanks again for the input guys!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I've dabbled in hackintoshing. It's interesting but frustrating and I have no use for Mac OS X.


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Both of these can easily be taken care of by making a persistent Live USB. It's actually almost like installing Linux to your USB drive. It's still a live session (no login, no setup) but changes can be saved, up until you fill up your USB drive.
> 
> I've dabbled in hackintoshing. It's interesting but frustrating and I have no use for Mac OS X.


Awesome idea! Crap now I gotta learn a new thing though dammit! Lol.... Thanks, that sounds like a fun way to go about it....

I built a hackintosh that is basically a macpro, but for a third of the price... Runs like a dream. Been using macs since 03 cuz I got tired of monkeying around w/ windows (viruses, spyware, malware, etc).

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

aldeghij said:


> Awesome idea! Crap now I gotta learn a new thing though dammit! Lol.... Thanks, that sounds like a fun way to go about it....
> 
> I built a hackintosh that is basically a macpro, but for a third of the price... Runs like a dream. Been using macs since 03 cuz I got tired of monkeying around w/ windows (viruses, spyware, malware, etc).
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


So you haven't used Win7? It's actually really good.

I'm sure you can find a program to make a live USB for you. I use Linux Live USB creator because it's so simple. Surely there's something similar for OS X.


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> So you haven't used Win7? It's actually really good.
> 
> I'm sure you can find a program to make a live USB for you. I use Linux Live USB creator because it's so simple. Surely there's something similar for OS X.


I've used it yes, and I do like win 7, but I'm a photographer and my version of adobe's suite is for mac so I'm kinda locked in ya know?

Thanks for everyone's help here. I actually dl'd vmware and slapped an old xp version I had on there. Used revolutionary are went off w/o a hitch! Nice to be rooted again, now off to find the latest radio... just reflashed thundershed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

I received a warranty replacement and achieved s-off with the htcdev unlock tool, ive tried to downgrade by flashing the ruu in hboot but it is not recognizing the pg05img on my sd stock blows to the point as where i have been considering dealing the with qwerks of my old device and sending the new one back


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> I received a warranty replacement and achieved s-off with the htcdev unlock tool, ive tried to downgrade by flashing the ruu in hboot but it is not recognizing the pg05img on my sd stock blows to the point as where i have been considering dealing the with qwerks of my old device and sending the new one back


Did you double check to make sure the pg05img wasn't mistakenly renamed to pg05img.zip.zip instead of just pg05img.zip? I heard that cause a bunch of people problems.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah I read that as well, but i was already aware that windows 7 hide file extensions ive evan downloaded the file from alternate locations, but I am still getting "loading..no image! loading...no image or wrong image". message in hboot.
I have s-off is there no way for me to adb push a cwm recovery to my phone so i could flash a rooted rom. im grasping at straws here


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

aldeghij said:


> now off to find the latest radio...


 You have the latest radio since you had 605.9. Rooting or flashing ROMs doesn't change the radio.

Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

aldeghij said:


> You have the latest radio since you had 605.9. Rooting or flashing ROMs doesn't change the radio.
> 
> Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


But to use revolutionary you have to go back to 605.3 which does have an older radio. Unless he went back to 605.9 afterwards (which is how I would have done it) then he will have older radios.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am positive that i named the RUU correctly and placed it at the root of my memory card, but i will quadruple check. no i didnt go back to anything other then .605.9, the only thing i was able to do was unlock the bootloader with htc's offical method, and everything went smoothly with that. my bootloader screen clearly displays s-off at the top so there isnt a question as to wether or not i unlocked the bootloader. For some reason for the life of me i cant figure out, i cant flash the 605.3 ruu in hboot.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

im starting to think that the htc unlock is the culprit although i have tried using revolutionary but it always fails zerging root. Im going to relock my bootloader via htc and try unlocking bootloader with revolutionary. those htc bastards would release a shoty unlocking tool


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> im starting to think that the htc unlock is the culprit although i have tried using revolutionary but it always fails zerging root. Im going to relock my bootloader via htc and try unlocking bootloader with revolutionary. those htc bastards would release a shoty unlocking tool


Sounds to me like that's your problem. Good luck let us know if revolutionary works ...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

drmanhattn57 said:


> im starting to think that the htc unlock is the culprit although i have tried using revolutionary but it always fails zerging root. Im going to relock my bootloader via htc and try unlocking bootloader with revolutionary. those htc bastards would release a shoty unlocking tool


To use revolutionary you have to be on 605.3 or less. So, as you said, relock, downgrade to .3 and then try revolutionary. Or go clear back to the engineering hboot.


----------



## drmanhattn57 (Jun 7, 2011)

i think i screwed my self i just noticed that my bootloader says unlocked but it still has s-on and it isnt letting me flash the old ruu


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> But to use revolutionary you have to go back to 605.3 which does have an older radio. Unless he went back to 605.9 afterwards (which is how I would have done it) then he will have older radios.


 D'oh ! I knew that !! I'm so used to dealing with ROMs and not RUUs. ROMs don't replace your radio, even when you use on "based" on 605.3 or 605.9 or whatever. RUUs do replace your radio....


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Go to htcdev.com and unlock your bootloader and then follow the thunderbolt rooting procedure. We don't need revolutionary anymore on the tbolt. This is of you're on the 2.11.605.9.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> Go to htcdev.com and unlock your bootloader and then follow the thunderbolt rooting procedure. We don't need revolutionary anymore on the tbolt. This is of you're on the 2.11.605.9.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Does HTCdev.com unlock give you s-off? It doesn't for the rezound.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

No, it does not

Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


----------

